# paphiopedilum tigrinum



## Fabrice (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice flower for this first time. 
A dry period of several weeks when the button appears in the growth seems necessary to successful flowering. With too much water, the bud dies.


----------



## Faan (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice. Tigrinum looks to me like a cross between hirsutissimum and henryanum!


----------



## raymond (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## mkline3 (Jul 20, 2009)

*So *cool! I love seeing these guys, plus beautiful backround!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't jump!!!! 
Thanx for sharing and the info!


----------



## labskaus (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice flower, and a very well grown plant!

Well done!


----------



## Candace (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm jealous.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 20, 2009)

yes, great plant and flower!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice number of growths too! What do you use for your potting mix?

Very nice!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 20, 2009)

The third shot is a gem! It really is a beautiful flower with those bold lines/streaks in the petals and dorsal. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2009)

Interesting cultural information. I'll keep that in mind in case mine ever decides to bloom. Meanwhile, I can enjoy your beautiful flower.


----------



## Elena (Jul 20, 2009)

Totally jealous, it's a beauty!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2009)

Candace said:


> I'm jealous.


Looks like that's 3 of us now!
:clap: Well done! :drool::drool::clap::clap:


----------



## paphreek (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful flower!


----------



## CodPaph (Jul 21, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## GuRu (Jul 21, 2009)

Candace said:


> I'm jealous.



But not me, no, no, never-ever!!   
Beautiful well cultivated plant, way to go Fabrice.
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## jblanford (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I know what I'll be adding to my wish-list, thanks.....Jim.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 22, 2009)

Lovely plant, and I love the outdoor shots.


----------



## Bolero (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 25, 2010)

2 flowers this year! It's a wonderful specie and now without problem to bloom, if we respect a dry period.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice to see the pot didn't drop from the balustrade last year!!:drool::drool:
Lovely duo of flowers, nice to see the progession!!!
But I'm still not envious - but jealous!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2010)

What a beauty! Explain please about the dry period you mention.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2010)

:clap: :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap:
Lovely again this year!
Your dry period - are you just backing off on water? or actually letting it dry off , with holding water for a few weeks? 
I have a triginum x spice in bud, I've been watering as usual but avoiding any water getting in the crown.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, what is the dry period?


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2010)

I like it a lot:clap::clap:

I switched mine to semi-hydro several months ago and they are doing much better for me now. I think it keeps the roots cooler even though my GH is pushing 90 right now.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 27, 2010)

Tres belle! Which river is in the background? It's gorgeous - the third photo just delights me. I almost feel as I am there! The flower is wonderfully marked and happy looking The plant is so robust - hope mine get there someday. It's truly lovely.


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 27, 2010)

The river is the Garonne and the town Toulouse. Last year, I lived in apartment but now, I bought a house and I can't see the Garonne...

For the dry period, as soon as I see the bud ("by transparency"), inside the growth, I stop water (I give just a little water every 2 weeks to "relieve" the roots)
I start again water when the bud is completely outside of the growth. At this time, the bud grows faster.

After 2 years with bud aborted, it's my solution to see those wonderful flowers since 2 years.


----------



## Clark (Jul 27, 2010)

That is sweet.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for the info. My plant hasn't gotten to bud yet.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2010)

Fabrice said:


> For the dry period, as soon as I see the bud ...QUOTE]
> What time of the year is that?
> Most cultural info says winter rest Dec/Jan.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the flowering tip Fabrice. So the issue is more about blasting the bud while it is still immature. This is such a stunning flower that it would be worth trying one some day.


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 28, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Most cultural info says winter rest Dec/Jan.



Yes, just a bit later for this plant. Jan/Feb.


----------



## callosum (Jul 29, 2010)

nice dots paph


----------

